# Câble Thunderbolt double sortie, ça existe?



## treza (13 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,
Je dois utiliser en même temps un câble adaptateur Thunderbolt Ethernet ET un câble adptateur MiniDisplayPort vers VGA, et j'envisage d'acheter un MB Air 11'...
Mais je constate que ce modèle d'ordinateur n'a qu'un seul port Thunderbolt, je cherche donc *un câble adaptateur Thunderbolt double sortie* mais je n'ai pas trouvé... est-ce que cela existe?... sinon quelle serait la solution?
Par avance merci de vos lumières.
Treza


----------



## Sly54 (14 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

As tu regardé du coté des hubs ?
J'ai l'impression que celui là ferait l'affaire


----------



## treza (15 Décembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> As tu regardé du coté des hubs ?
> J'ai l'impression que celui là ferait l'affaire&#8230;


Merci de ta réponse. Il y a effectivement deux ports Thunderbolt sur ce hub, mais en regardant de près, il y a un port Thunderbolt d'entrée pour y relier le Mac, et un port Thunderbolt de sortie... alors que j'en voudrais deux de disponibles (en sortie évidemment)...


----------



## Sly54 (15 Décembre 2014)

Pourtant les ports TB se chainent
Et u dock TB + port HDMI ? (celui là par ex)


----------



## treza (16 Décembre 2014)

Sly54 a dit:


> Pourtant les ports TB se chainent
> Et u dock TB + port HDMI ? (celui là par ex)


Pas mal, ce dock, mais en comptant le port TB d'entrée prévu pour relier le produit au Mac, ça nous fait toujours un seul port TB en sortie alors que j'en voudrais deux (en sortie)...


----------



## Sly54 (16 Décembre 2014)

treza a dit:


> Pas mal, ce dock, mais en comptant le port TB d'entrée prévu pour relier le produit au Mac, ça nous fait toujours un seul port TB en sortie alors que j'en voudrais deux (en sortie)...


J'avais bien vu, mais parmi les 3 ou 4 modèles que j'ai regardé, aucun n'avait ces deux ports en "sortie".
Mais le coup du chainage des périphériques TB ne ta va pas ?


----------



## EroMac (29 Décembre 2014)

Bonsoir, j'ai trouvé ceci sur le site d'amazon:

BlueBeach - Mini DisplayPort (2 en 1) Thunderbolt vers HDMI / VGA Display Port Adapter Cable, les connecteurs sont plaqués or, Mini DisplayPort vers HDMI 1.2 Thunderbolt / VGA Converter adaptateurs pour Apple MacBook, MacBook Pro, MacBook Air, iMac Mini, Microsoft Suface Pro


----------



## isaaccs (30 Décembre 2014)

Salut 

En achetant un dock Thunderbolt tu as une prise ethernet donc tu n'aurais besoin que d'une seule sortie Thunderbolt


----------



## Sly54 (30 Décembre 2014)

Sauf qu'il n'y a plus de ports Ethernet sur les derniers (et même avants derniers) portables Apple.
Pour avoir de l'Ethernet, il faut passer par l'adaptateur TB - Ethernet


----------

